# Steam Controller Vibration abschalten



## Sebbi12392 (9. Januar 2016)

Servus,

ich hab seit 2 Tagen den Steam Controller und festgestellt das bei denn Touchpads vorallem beim rechten mit dem ich die Kamera steure und somit auch die Maus drauflege das immer viebriert. Kann man des irgendwie abschalten weil ich finde des nervt extrem.

MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Januar 2016)

Du kannst selbstverständlich das Feedback abschalten, einfach mal in den Einstellungen des Controllers nachschauen.

Dort kannst du für das Linke und das Rechte Touchpad das Feedback abschalten.


----------

